# Corratec/COAL 1.27 Hardtail-Komplettrad, Rock Shox Sram Avid Truvativ BBB



## danielw (29. Oktober 2009)

Verkaufe mein COAL 1.27

mit Rock Shox Recon 321 Solo Air
Sram X9 und X0, Truvativ Firex GXP usw..

Unbedingt anschauen!! optisch sehr ansprechend 

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230393720146

Macht mir Preisvorschläge!!!
Ich verkaufe das Rad auch gerne auserhalb von Ebay, 55euro gebühren sind echt heftig!


----------

